# Is anyone having trouble with Skype today?



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

All day been unable to sign into Skype, and tonite I was thinking maybe it has something to do with the elections, so I sign into my VPN (UK proxy server) and then tried to connected to Skype ... bingo ... signed straight in!!!
Is the government blocking Skype, I'm with Vodafone and haven't had any troubles until today. It makes you wonder???


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

NZCowboy said:


> All day been unable to sign into Skype, and tonite I was thinking maybe it has something to do with the elections, so I sign into my VPN (UK proxy server) and then tried to connected to Skype ... bingo ... signed straight in!!!
> Is the government blocking Skype, I'm with Vodafone and haven't had any troubles until today. It makes you wonder???


I don't know about earlier today, but just tried mine after reading this and got in right away. I'm also with Vodafone (adsl one).


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I used Skype this afternoon, no problems.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Ok must just be my connection:tinfoil3::sorry:


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Na no need to be sorry. You do here of things like this sadly!


----------

